# Any Beatles fans on here?



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Paul McCartney's latest album 'New' came out yesterday!

Here's a link to the title track: 




What do you think of it? Is he getting to old?

He can do no wrong in my eyes!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm a Beatles fan, I used to play in a pretty serious Beatles Tribute band for 5 years, we were one of the resident tribute bands of the Cavern Club, played every other Thursday night in there!

I love McCartney, but I must admit the last few times I've seen him live on the TV (Queen's Jubilee Concert especially) I thought he sounded past it. Can't get up to those notes anymore!

However, I'm interested in having a listen to the album.

Jon


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Very interesting Jon, which one of the Fab Four where you? Bet you had to wear all sorts of dodgy outfits!

In fairness I think that was an off day for him, he's been touring relentlessly for years. Saw him in The Millennium Stadium in Cardiff in 2010 when he played for 3 hours in front of 60,000 fans! He was still right at the top of his game at the age of 68!

With this album he's been working with Mark Ronson and indeed as the album states it's a 'New' sound with the obvious vintage McCartney vocals.

I'd be interested to know what you think.

Cheers,

Morgan


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I was Harrison. I loved the part of George as I had loads of interesting harmonies and the guitar parts were really clever. Plus, George wrote some excellent songs like 'I Want To Tell You,' 'If I Needed Someone' and the obvious ones 'Something' and 'While My Guitar...'

The last time I saw McCartney live was in 2003 on the 'Back In The World' tour at Manchester MEN Arena and it was mind blowing how good he was then. As you say, he must have played for 3 hours and the band were unreal. The best concert I've ever been to by a long way!


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes all brilliant songs and are among some of my favorites! If you want to relive that gig I suggest you buy 'Good Evening New York City' album/DVD that was recorded in 2009. I've spent many a drunken night singing along to the DVD as it's pumping through my surround sound system. Can't beat it!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Big Beatles fan, saw the fab four at Hammersmith Odeon Christmas 1964, I was eleven years old and dragged along by my mum, after just three numbers she said "right we're going home" the screaming was so overwhelming you couldn't hear the band at all.

Only really started to appreciate their work over the past twenty years with Rubber Soul and Sgt. Peppers amongst my favourites. In recent times have seen the Bootleg Beatles on numerous occasions, brilliant, I'd say better than the real thing.

Loved the album Ram and further Wings albums but have to say I find Paul's contributions embarrassing nowadays. As seen last Saturday evening Mick Jagger can still cut it as an OAP, Macca can't.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Another huge Beatles fan here as well, currently sat here wearing a Rubber Soul T-Shirt!!

I have only ever been lucky enough to see Paul once and that was at Hammersmith a couple of years ago about a week before Xmas, when there was snow on the ground etc, I live in Devon and I wasnt missing out so I made the journey from Torquay to Hammersmith, and watched the show and came home afterwards, the outside temp on the car was showing -18 when travelling at speed and it was absolutely freezing and the snow was awful, but he was worth every second!!! What amazed me was the band would go off for regular breaks, yet, he stayed, he didnt move from the stage all night, almost like he appreciated that people had paid good money and done long journeies to get there and he was going to give them there money's worth, also it was great to see him at the Hammersmith Apollo as we were up close as opposed to the stadium gigs he generally does these days.

The show from start to finish was top class, and its genuinely hard to believe that I was watching a real life Beatle! Someone who had spent so many years as a close friend the other 3 etc etc the stories about the four of them etc he could tell would be amazing!

I also used to go to the Cavern on a Thursday night a few times a year, so JBirchy, I may well have seen you a few times!!! 

For me happiness is a long journey in the car the stereo cranked up loud listening to some sort of Beatles music, whether its an album or one of Paul's live shows etc, its just awesome!

It still amazes me to this day that a large proportion of the music they made can be played on radio today and still sounds as fresh as the day it was recorded, much of the music transends time, it just doesnt age, and the albums like Rubber Soul, Sgt Pepper etc were so instrumental in my formative teenage years (late 80's), all my friends at school were listening to many things that were around at the time, and there was me with my Walkman listening to 'I saw her standing there..' etc etc etc


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

S63 said:


> Big Beatles fan, saw the fab four at Hammersmith Odeon Christmas 1964, I was eleven years old and dragged along by my mum, after just three numbers she said "right we're going home" the screaming was so overwhelming you couldn't hear the band at all.
> 
> Only really started to appreciate their work over the past twenty years with Rubber Soul and Sgt. Peppers amongst my favourites. In recent times have seen the Bootleg Beatles on numerous occasions, brilliant, I'd say better than the real thing.
> 
> Loved the album Ram and further Wings albums but have to say I find Paul's contributions embarrassing nowadays. As seen last Saturday evening Mick Jagger can still cut it as an OAP, Macca can't.


I wouldn't say he is embarrassing himself and I don't think he will ever stop making music. I'm always interested to hear what he's written and released as he is the greatest living song writer in my opinion.

Saw The Rolling Stones in Hyde Park this Summer and also The Who in Cardiff. It's amazing how much they put into a show and how they can perform at that level and the age they are all at. Maybe abusing your body for 50 years isn't that bad after all! :lol:


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

james_19742000 said:


> Another huge Beatles fan here as well, currently sat here wearing a Rubber Soul T-Shirt!!
> 
> I have only ever been lucky enough to see Paul once and that was at Hammersmith a couple of years ago about a week before Xmas, when there was snow on the ground etc, I live in Devon and I wasnt missing out so I made the journey from Torquay to Hammersmith, and watched the show and came home afterwards, the outside temp on the car was showing -18 when travelling at speed and it was absolutely freezing and the snow was awful, but he was worth every second!!! What amazed me was the band would go off for regular breaks, yet, he stayed, he didnt move from the stage all night, almost like he appreciated that people had paid good money and done long journeies to get there and he was going to give them there money's worth, also it was great to see him at the Hammersmith Apollo as we were up close as opposed to the stadium gigs he generally does these days.
> 
> ...


I just think he'll always want to put everything he can into a performance until he can no longer physically do it. He's been doing the same thing since he was a young lad and knows nothing else. I read Paul McCartney: A Life by Peter Ames Carlin on holiday, which gives you a great insight into how the man thinks.

I agree, I think people will still be listening to The Beatles and Paul McCartney songs 100+ years after their release!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I should add that although macca is past it live imo, there's still nothing wrong with his writing and production which is always quirky and refreshing.

Doing a gig on BBC Radio 2 today.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

S63 said:


> I should add that although macca is past it live imo, there's still nothing wrong with his writing and production which is always quirky and refreshing.
> 
> Doing a gig on BBC Radio 2 today.


Cheers for the heads up, applied for tickets with the BBC but was unsuccessful! Then forgot about it completely!


----------

